# Nuggets trading for Arron Afflalo?



## Damian Necronamous

That's the latest rumor. Do they have a trade exception to use? He'd be a solid addition since Jones left for Indy.


----------



## Sliccat

Afflalo is a great upgrade over Jones. He should fit right in.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

afflalo is probably going to be apart of Detroit's core for years to come

doubtful


----------



## Damian Necronamous

chairman5 said:


> afflalo is probably going to be apart of Detroit's core for years to come
> 
> doubtful


Huh? They have Gordon and Hamilton at the 2 so it's not exactly very probable.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

oh yeah i forgot, our wing positions are pathetic


----------



## Dissonance

It's done.

link



> Detroit traded Arron Afflalo and Walter Sharpe to Denver for a future second-round pick, a move that creates another $1.8 million in salary cap space for the Pistons, a league source said Monday.
> 
> Afflalo averaged 4.9 points and 16.4 minutes in 74 games for the Pistons last season. Sharpe appeared in only eight games as a rookie last season.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

nooooo ='(

i hope he gets minutes, he is a decent defender, spot up shooter, i remember he handled Kobe for brief moments and kept his composure


----------



## BlakeJesus

Denver gets a nice player in Afflalo, probably will be the heir apparent to Dahanty Jones.


----------



## Kuskid

If he can be anything close to Jones, without the sporadic dumb shot selection and ball dominating, I'll be beyond ecstatic. Denver looking past the next 2-3 years, I like it.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Great Move!*

I think Afflalo will step right in to the starting line-up. He does everything Dahntay could do plus hit an open jumper. This was an upgrade for sure.


----------

